
An AI can simulate an economy millions of times to create fairer tax policy - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/05/1001142/ai-reinforcement-learning-simulate-economy-fairer-tax-policy-income-inequality-recession-pandemic/
======
agakshat
While these kind of papers are technically very exciting, I think they miss
the reality that our tax (or any other) policies are the way they are because
lobbying has been done to keep them that way, not because economists haven’t
been able to come up with fairer policies.

